# No "Sharing" tab for WIFI connection



## richeyross (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm trying to Bridge my wifi connection with a LAN to connect my XBOX 360 to Live. I have made the bridged connection with an LAN and my Wifi, and can connect to the bridge from my laptop, however from all of the guides I've tried following, they all say that I should find a Sharing tab under my wifi connection's properties, however I only have a Networking tab. 

I've searched for hours on every site i could find and i cannot get a solution.

my specs, if they help in any way, are:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8600 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 6110 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 462621 MB, Free - 355676 MB; D: Total - 14314 MB, Free - 2109 MB;
Motherboard: Compal, 30F4
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I should find a Sharing tab under my wifi connection's properties


Only if there is another (non-bridged) connection with which to share.


----------



## richeyross (Oct 20, 2012)

how would i go about doing this then so i can connect to my xbox?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What are you trying to accomplish? Simply connect to the Xbox from the PC? From you initial post I got the idea that your PC had internet access via Wi-Fi or ethernet and that maybe you wanted to connect the Xbox to the PC by ethernet or Wi-Fi in such a way that that the Xbox would also have internet access.


----------



## richeyross (Oct 20, 2012)

i'll explain the situation;

i set my laptop up in my room along with my xbox. my router is on a different floor of my house and i don't have a long enough ethernet to reach the xbox. so i researched online if it was possible to plug an ethernet from my laptop (which is connected via wifi) to the xbox, giving the xbox online capabilites.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK; thanks, I think I understand now.

With the connections not bridged make sure the ethernet connection's TCP/IP properties are 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.' Same is true for the Xbox. Now, two ways to proceed, but don't try both at the same time.

a. Bridge the connections. This should work, and the Xbox should be assigned an IP configuration by the router. However, some older routers have a bug and will assign to the Xbox the same IP address as it assigned to the laptop. If this happens you can assign a static IP configuration on the Xbox.

b. Enable ICS (share the connection) on the wireless connection. This should work unless the router is using the same IP address range that ICS uses (192.168.0.x). If the router uses 192.168.0.x you can change it to use something else (e.g., 192.168.3.x).

If you still run into trouble show for no attempt and then for after you have bridged or else enabled ICS ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## richeyross (Oct 20, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ross>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ross-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-23-5A-3F-DF-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c1a2:54f8:cc64:b7d2%21(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 20, 2012 1:14:40 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 27, 2148 1:14:42 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352461658
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-FE-AE-90-00-22-FA-A2-4D-46

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:8cb:1a15:b341:7d4f(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8cb:1a15:b341:7d4f%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Ross>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's with a bridge and looks OK. What IP configuration does the Xbox get?


----------



## richeyross (Oct 20, 2012)

a. Bridge the connections. This should work, and the Xbox should be assigned an IP configuration by the router. However, some older routers have a bug and will assign to the Xbox the same IP address as it assigned to the laptop. If this happens you can assign a static IP configuration on the Xbox.

b. Enable ICS (share the connection) on the wireless connection. This should work unless the router is using the same IP address range that ICS uses (192.168.0.x). If the router uses 192.168.0.x you can change it to use something else (e.g., 192.168.3.x).


a. I have it bridged - but the XBOX is still unable to connect.
b. How do i enable ICS?

That's with a bridge and looks OK. What IP configuration does the Xbox get?

do i check that by going to system settings > network settings > wired network > configure network > basic settings? it lists an IP address, but i'm not sure if that's what you want, or if i should post that on here for the public. I'll private message you what it says.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know how to operate an Xbox. The IP configuration should look much like the one in your above ipconfig /all but with a different IP address.

In your PM you indicated that the Xbox did not get an IP configuration--it has an APIPA (169.254.x.y). I don't know why this happens unless you have a firewall (other than Windows') or security suite on the laptop that is blocking.


----------



## richeyross (Oct 20, 2012)

to my knowledge i only have avast! AV installed, with windows firewall..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For a test can you try connecting the Xbox to the router to make sure it gets an IP configuration that way?

There could also be a problem with the cable between the laptop and Xbox.


----------



## richeyross (Oct 20, 2012)

I had the XBOX connected to the router with the same cable and it worked fine


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably the laptop's or Xbox's ethernet port is auto-sensing, but if neither is then the cable must be a cross-over.


----------



## richeyross (Oct 20, 2012)

how do i check if the ethernet port is auto sensing? maybe it could be my laptop; but how do i know if it is or not?
and should the cable be a cross-over or should it not be one? what is the difference?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> how do i check if the ethernet port is auto sensing?


See if the specs say it is (or MDI/MDIX). If it is gigabit it is auto-sensing.

The ethernet cable connecting two like devices needs to be a cross-over unless at least one of the ports is auto-sensing. A straight (regular, patch) cable is used to connect unlike devices (e.g., switch and computer). But if either port is auto-sensing the type of cable does not matter.


----------

